
Ask HN: Business opportunities for GDPR - a_imho
GDPR[1] is less than six months away from being enforceable. What are some (technology) businesses that could spring from it coming into effect?<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;General_Data_Protection_Regulation
======
usgroup
The legislation is largely consent driven. I.e. companies will still be able
to do whatever they want but it'll require quite granular user consent.

I expect that there will be a rush to re-obtain consent from users in the last
few months before GDPR kicks in. Look to Google for how this is done well.

IMO, it'll be good for the "preference center" applications and there will be
an expansion in business for them. It'll be very good for consultancies on two
fronts:

1\. Compliance.

2\. Data science - Namely, how to organise a DS operation around aggregated as
opposed to personalisable data.

------
bewe42
I'm interested in that myself and would love to specialise in that area.

I guess, first of all, it depends on how serious companies will take the
regulation and how strict it will be enforced by the regulator. Will we see
headlines about penalties next year?

I expect consulting need for DevOps/security/law. Companies that already help
out with HIPAA and the like are probably in the best position.

~~~
Bumerang
Speaking from experience -- GDPR is a huge issue basically for everyone in the
Financial sector (banks, insurance, etc.) and projects to address that started
two years or one year ago. Now they are usually rolling their solution into
production.

Our company is doing several GDPR consulting projects, with final delivery
date around March. The interest from the companies on GDPR consulting has
really decreased in the past months.

As an individual, you may consider a DPO (Data Protection Officer) role for
several companies -- these are usually too small to have a dedicated person,
but they need it according to GDPR. No formal education or certificates
required, however you do need to know the law and technical things on a
reasonable level.

